# Giant Trance (4x DJ Slopestyle)



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

Is anyone riding a Trance for 4x or DJ type stuff. I don't see myself hitting the DJ park all that often, but I am looking at a trance for doing some DS and 4x racing. 

Anyone have an opinion on them?

Anthony


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I have one (obviously by my name on here) and it definitely isn't for dirt jumps. I have hit jumps with it but I wouldn't use it as a primary dj bike. You'd be better of on a 20 incher bmx at the jumps if you don't plan on going that often and then just use your Trance on the trails, where it shines. I love the bike though, practically no pedal bob.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Trance is more of an XC bike.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I realize the trance is more of an XC bike and that will be my primary usage. I have a SC Bullit that is my downhill / freeride bike. I am going with a smaller sized frame for maneuverability. I know Tara Llanas used a trance for 4x a few years ago.

I am more concerned about how it would do in smoother DS and 4x type situations. I do not forsee myself hitting any big doubles on this bike. However i expect i will take some drops on it which from the sounds of it that it will be fine.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

if you used the trance for 4x, it will EXPLODE!!!


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

For real?

because of the air shock or simply because of the design.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

No, the whole bike will spontaneously combust....


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

just like the RST Space...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ ???


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> if you used the trance for 4x, it will EXPLODE!!!


Please stop posting garbage. :madman:

If you're going to ride a Trance for 4x...just buy a size or two down. It really is more of an XC bike, but a smaller sized Trance actually lends for pretty good racing geometry.

The only thing I'd be weary of are the bearings. The Trance is notorious for having pretty shitty factory bearings... Other than that, pretty nifty bike.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I will be buying a 14.5 inch bike. I am only 5'7" 145lbs so i don't see it being a real issue.

I found this link earlier and he has really great setup. http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?p=1004152#post1004152


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

WhitePony said:


> I will be buying a 14.5 inch bike. I am only 5'7" 145lbs so i don't see it being a real issue.
> 
> I found this link earlier and he has really great setup. http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?p=1004152#post1004152


You're gonna have to post pics...'cause I don't have a farkin account and I'm not making one.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.anthonybest.com/mtbr

i put the pictures in this folder.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you're going to be buying a bike, you might as well buy a bike that is more suitable to start with. You'll have an XC bike that won't shine on the 4x track... and a bike that's too small for you to ride XC with. Sounds like a winning combination.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i got a firend that constantly wins races and jumps it alot , he loves it and he rips on it . get it set it up a little different. stronger componts and what not and u will be set


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for your comments. 

By races are you talking about 4x races or XC races?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I mean you could buy something with the price of the trance. In europe, well, in holland and germany the price went down by 600 euros (750 dollars) wtf is that supposed to mean.

Get a more specific bike. Try get a light DJ/FR bike like a .243 and it'll work for anything. A Nighttrain's got superb geo.

24" isn't really my thing but whatever, up to you. But just get something else, really. You'll end up paying for a back shock that you won't even need.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I think the trance would be a great 4x bike, and I'd say you could have it set up to do both 4x and xc rather easily. tara llanes raced a 4x on a trance. many tail bike/am bikes easily turn into 4x/dj/do everything bikes, This is basically what I did with my Iron Horse MKIII. a 5 in travel bike, steep quick geo, low stand over, low center of gravity. all I did was put a chain guide on it, a road cassette, and a short stem, and lowered the seat. now its the perfect 4x/dj/trail/do everything bike, definitely not indestructible, but its as strong as I need. but I have enough bikes, i've got an xc, and a ss dj hardtail, so I'm in a different situation than you.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

For what i will be doing with this bike overall I will need a rear shock. My bullit will still be my main "freeride" bike and i will ride it any chance i get. 

This bike will be what i use to do 4x and Ds for now. If i learn to like it more and ride it or DJ more regularly I will be more than happy to buy a DJ hardtail for sure. I just don't want to buy something only to have it lay around. Having a Trance... it will get ridden... and I ride hard.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Just like the RST space...


Oh ok now i get it...



Rb said:


> Please stop posting garbage


Sorry Sir....



XSL_WiLL said:


> You'll have an XC bike that won't shine on the 4x track... and a bike that's too small for you to ride XC with. Sounds like a winning combination.


i Agree, I reckon you should have a 4x bike for 4x and a XC bike for XC, which is what the trance is made for....



WhitePony said:


> I found this link earlier and he has really great setup. http://forums.farkin.net/showthread....52#post1004152


Hell yeah, Aussie Mtbing is FTW, that looks to be a sweet 4x setup, but as it says at the bottom, the frame weighs 3 kgs 
And really if your going to spend the dough to upgrade the components to be 4x and DJ worthy, you may as well get a 4x/DJ bike with the right components to begin with...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Get a Transition Double...that is all.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, get a double, they're the same price new. Or a hardtail. why waste money on a trance? If anything, get the 6.7, don't know the name.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn, that bike looks hella fun.


----------

